

Ask HN: I need a non-cryptic open source software license - darxius

I'm searching for a software license that will allow any kind of derivative work only if it is released under the same license and only if attribution is given to the author (me).<p>I'm sure a license like this exists, however the cryptic nature of the majority of the licenses really turn me off and make it very hard for me to understand exactly what people can do with my code.
======
dangrossman
Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike

<http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/>

* Allowed to remix (create derivative works)

* Allowed to share (copy and distribute the work)

* Share alike (distribution must be under the same license)

* Attribution is required

~~~
darxius
CC says you shouldn't release any code or software under their license.

------
cd34

      http://www.opensource.org/licenses/category
      http://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-list.html
    

I believe you want an MIT license.

<http://www.opensource.org/licenses/MIT>

~~~
_delirium
The MIT license doesn't require that derivative works also be released under
the same license; you need a copyleft license for that kind of requirement.

~~~
cd34
You know, the boilerplate I used for MIT was a copyleft derivative and I never
really glanced at the original.

<http://snk.tuxfamily.org/log/copyleft-mit-license.html>

contains the license I've used, but, is not the source where I grabbed the
text. I should re-evaluate that. Thanks for the reminder.

